# New to me 13" South Bend lathe



## Technical Ted (Apr 2, 2018)

I've been a SB lathe owner for around 40 years now. I bought a 1935 15"x6ft lathe when in my early 20's and still own it today. Been a great machine over the years... Today, I just got a much newer 13" SB lathe. Wasn't really looking for another lathe, but for the price and condition I just couldn't say no. Besides, I've got 3 milling machines so it only seems to make sense I have more than one lathe!

Anyways, from the serial number (13631TKX) it seems that this machine was made in 1971. It has flame hardened ways. The X in the serial number means "special" but I don't really know what this actually means. It has a 2 HP 3-phase Reliance motor with reversing contactors. It came with an 8" 4-jaw Buck chuck and 5C collets. Some tooling and Jacobs chucks, etc.. but I have plenty of tooling anyways. Everything is nice and tight and it's in very good shape in general. There is a missing handle on the tail stock hand wheel and the carriage lock is missing, but I can make these. 

On the QCGB there is a tag with a spot for model number but it is blank. It would be nice to know what model it is if anyone can point me to a catalog I can download. Also, I'm looking for any manuals and/or any other information on this vintage/model of machine. Looks like the back gear takes grease instead of oil (like my other SB lathe), but is it a special type? I like to use the proper lubes when I can.

If anyone can point me to any available info for maintenance, parts break down, etc. on this machine it would be great. I've already got a lot of it dissembled for cleaning, lubing and adjusting.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## mbucklew11 (Apr 2, 2018)

I would suggest checking out the vintagemachinery.org website. They have a great selection of old machinery manuals and documentation.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Apr 2, 2018)

+1 on Vintage machinery and Miller Machine sells screws and nuts for the compound and cross slide if you need them
I have a 1941 13”, SB. It does what I need so far. Still learning every day.
Congrats


----------



## DoogieB (Apr 2, 2018)

For information on SB lathes, start here:

http://www.wswells.com/


----------



## 4ssss (Apr 3, 2018)

The "X" code on my Heavy 10 is for the L00 spindle that it has. If you have anything other than the threaded spindle, I'd bet that is where your "X" code comes in.


----------



## Technical Ted (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. From my research, I'm guessing the model is CL145B. It has a 5' bed with flame hardened ways. It doesn't appear there is anything special about the spindle. Just the standard threaded with 5C collets. I did purchase "A Guide to Renovating the South Bend Lathe Models 10L 13 14-1/2 16 by Ilion Industrial Services and should be receiving that tomorrow (Amazon). 

I'm in the process of stripping down and going through everything now. Not a full restore, just cleaning, lubing, inspecting and checking everything out although I will most likely paint it (with a brush only). So far, everything appears to be in pretty nice shape!

Ted


----------



## Bamban (Apr 4, 2018)

Congratulations on your acquisition, I also have a SBL 13 that I like a lot. The 7 ft bed on mine is kind of nice -- lots of storage space, lol....


----------



## dlane (Apr 4, 2018)

Ted did you get the felt kit for it also ? It’s a good time to replace the old crusty ones.


----------



## Technical Ted (Apr 4, 2018)

No. I'm looking forward to reading the book I ordered before making a move on that. I have some felt here already and may buy some other types/shapes from McMaster Carr and make my own. Time will tell, but I'll do one or the other. For the money they are asking I can make a lot of them and my other lathe (15" SB) in due for new ones as well, so making them might be my route. 

Thanks for the suggestion,
Ted


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 4, 2018)

Check you bed it may mean the better x bracing there. It seems that type bed is much sturdier and sought after .


----------



## Technical Ted (Apr 4, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> Check you bed it may mean the better x bracing there. It seems that type bed is much sturdier and sought after .



Yes, mine has an X pattern (see picture). So that's what the X (special) in the serial number might mean then?

Cool! 

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 4, 2018)

It makes it I'd say a tool room model , it's supposed to keep it more level and stronger. I'd also say it's a keeper aren't many like it from what I understand.


----------

